# Coopers Pale Ale Recipe's?



## pugsmoo (22/1/06)

hey how ya's doin,
I'm pretty new to this home brewing game, only been at it for about a year
I got into it cause I love coopers pale ale and found out I could make it
however I still can't get it near to the original
I realise I won't get it perfect but does anyone have any ideas on mixtures and quatites to make it that little bit better?
I've so far tried it with the brew enhancer 2 from coopers.
thaks very much


----------



## T.D. (22/1/06)

I've had quite a few cracks as an all grain cpa clone in the past, and I never really came all that close to nailing it. Its a funny thing, its not a very complex beer but it does prove tough to replicate. I have basically given up trying to clone commercial beers these days - I would rather brew something in a similar style but put my own twist on it. 

But I must say I used to brew a beer way back from kits which, if it was consumed young, was quite a decent cpa substitute. Quite simple - it was just 1.5 cans of Coopers Lager and 0.5kg of dextrose. I used Coopers Lager because that was before the Pale Ale tin came onto the market. So maybe try 1.5 tins of Pale Ale and 500g of dextrose. 

Good luck with it. :beer:


----------



## tangent (22/1/06)

try the search button and some wheat malt
onya for joining and having good taste in beer
don't be a chicken and say where you're from in your avatar


----------



## Batz (22/1/06)

As far as extract recipes for this try Grumpys site, it's been done there many times

http://www.grumpys.com.au/read.php3?id=55648

Cheers

Batz


----------



## n00ch (22/1/06)

I feel when attempting to clone this beer it is really worth culturing the yeast from some cpa's. This will bring you closer to the cpa taste.


{edit - spelling}


----------



## Mr Bond (22/1/06)

pugsmoo said:


> I got into it cause I love coopers pale ale and found out I could make it
> however I still can't get it near to the original
> 
> [post="104107"][/post]​



You got sucked in by that add on the sides of thebuses didn't you. :unsure: 

It's impossible to replicate with extracts IMHO(Christ knows I've tried in the past).

You will however be able to make some nice beers along the way with the kit.

reculture some yeast from a pale ale,and maybe a 30 min boil of a small amount of POR hops will give it a bit more oomph( the can is only a lowly 19 ibu,unlike the real thing @ around 25/27).
Keep your ferment temps to 18/20 c, condition in the bottle for 6 weeks minimum,and you might just get a tasty brew.

Good on 4 joining up,heaps to read and learn here,....search....search....search.


----------



## Bazza (23/1/06)

n00ch said:


> I feel when attempting to clone this beer it is really worth culturing the yeast from some cpa's. This will bring you closer to the cpa taste.
> 
> 
> {edit - spelling}
> [post="104116"][/post]​




nOOch
I did this too and it worked really well (fermenter needed a blow-off tube as that yeast went off big time). Other additions were simply some coopers light liquid malt and the ale kit. Could maybe have used a finishing hop too, but otherwise a pretty good beer.
Cheers
Bazza


----------



## pugsmoo (23/1/06)

thanks for all the tips,
firstly how do I culture some some yeats from coopers pale ale?

and how do i do a 30min boil of POR hops

thanks again
toby


----------



## homekegger1 (23/1/06)

A good recipe I have found for a nice cpa is the can of extract, brew enhance 1 and 500gm of light malt powder. Makes it a little stronger than just the can and kilo, but also adds a nice mouth feel and a good flavour.

I like the idea of the POR hops, might give that a go next time.

As for reusing the yeast from the original CPA bottles try this http://www.grumpys.com.au/m1.php3?manualid=11 a very helpful website.

Good luck :super: 

Craig


----------



## pugsmoo (23/1/06)

thanks again
I think I might try the 1 1/2 cans idea
that should give it more taste eh

I will give culturing a go for sure though
it makes sense if you wanna replicate something
then take from the original 
and the pale ale has heaps of sediment usaully

yeah can taste it already....


----------



## pugsmoo (12/2/06)

So maybe try 1.5 tins of Pale Ale and 500g of dextrose. 

Yeah I'm going to add 1 and a half tins
any ideas if you can keep the left overs
should I freeze it?
maybe put it in an airtight container


----------



## T.D. (12/2/06)

pugsmoo said:


> Yeah I'm going to add 1 and a half tins
> any ideas if you can keep the left overs
> should I freeze it?
> maybe put it in an airtight container
> [post="108096"][/post]​



I used to just put some glad wrap over the open tin (doubled or trippled over) and put a rubber band around it to keep it in place, then just whack it in the fridge. Lasts a surprising amount of time like this. I still make my starters from a can of coopers lager that has been in the fridge, open, for probably well over a year. Then if the recipe is to your liking, the next time you make it you only need to buy one can of extract! 

Let us all know how you go with the recipe. From all of the little anecdotal bits of evidence I have seen, doing a 1.5can brew with 500g of sugar is probably a pretty similar sugar to malt ratio that the real thing might use. I have no "real" evidence on that - just going on my intuition...


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (12/2/06)

Pugsmoo,

using cultured yeast gives excellent results. 
(One tip for your culturing is to look for the youngest bottle of CPA you can find; it will have more viable yeast in it.)

If you don't want to culture yeast try this recipe:

Cooper's Premium Selection "Australian Bitter" (its the up-market version of the Pale Ale with more body);
1.5 Kg Coopers Light Malt;
and 15g of Challenger as a taste addition (this fakes the flavour that Coopers obtain using their yeast).

Happy Brewing,

Keith


----------



## Mr Bond (12/2/06)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> and 15g of Challenger as a taste addition (this fakes the flavour that Coopers obtain using their yeast).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say what? Now you have really peaked my curiosity.

If cooper pale reputedly uses a single bittering hop addition of POR how is an english hop (flava addition) gonna replicate a yeast characteristic?

Not having a go just really interested thats all


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (12/2/06)

Brauluver said:


> Say what? Now you have really peaked my curiosity.
> 
> If cooper pale reputedly uses a single bittering hop addition of POR how is an english hop (flava addition) gonna replicate a yeast characteristic?
> 
> ...


Glad you asked Brauluver,

Yeast can add a wide range of flavours to a beer. 

Some yeasts are very neutral and don't affect the balance of hop and malt found in the rest of a recipe.

Some yeasts emphasize the malt character of a beer (great for scotch ales) others highlight the hop character of a beer (mighty useful for things like APA's).

When I drink a Cooper's Pale Ale I taste a gentle fruitiness, this comes from the yeast they use. The challenger gives your beer a subdued fruity flavour.

Hey presto, we use a hop to fake the flavour that Coopers get from their yeast.

Cheers,

Keith
PS. This is a great recipe, it has flavour and body that appeals to people who want exactly that, but its not scary enough to frighten people used to high volume main stream beer. (If this last bit sounds like an ad for this recipe - thats because it is.)


----------



## Mr Bond (12/2/06)

MMMMMMMMMMM.........

Looks like the next AG aussie pale may have a 15 minute addition of challenger as well as culturing up some pa yeast.
Cheers for the info.


----------



## T.D. (13/2/06)

Brauluver,

So you have heard that coopers don't use any flavour/aroma hop additions? That's interesting. I am going to try a sparkling ale clone soon I think, and so far with my coopers clones there is something that isn't quite right - perhaps I am adding too much hops (ie around 0.5-1g/L) late in the boil??? 

By the way, I used Challenger for my last CPA effort. I used re-cultured CPA yeast too though. The result was probably my closest effort to the real thing but still not quite there. I am making all malt beers too which may be a factor. Next one I will add 500g of sugar.


----------



## wiggins (15/2/06)

Maybe its the invert icing sugar they use as part of the fermentables that gives it it that pleasant sweet edge.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/2/06)

Coopers Pale Ale only use POR...

B)


----------

